# Best 70" Sharp?



## C6whatever

I am new here so hello people. 
My husband has set my mind on a 70" tv. I have been looking at all the info I can find on the Sharp but there are so many models I don't really know which one to go with. 632, 732, 735? 
Some reviews say the 732 and the 735 are not as good as the 632.....
Any and all help is appreciated:help:


----------



## ALMFamily

Welcome to HTS!! :wave:

Someone with a bit more knowledge in this area will hopefully chime in soon.


----------



## DJG

Well, if you're looking for the best Sharp 70" (arguably the best 70" regardless) then that would be the Elite, but it ain't cheap ...


----------



## tonyvdb

Withe the price of the larger displays could you not go with a projector and screen? you get much better bang for buck going that route.


----------



## C6whatever

Ok I can't handle the price of the Elite and really am not interested in a projector. 
Anymore help:huh:?


----------



## vjkaty

Shopping results for best sharp 70 inch tv:

Sharp LC - 70LE735U - 70" Class ( 69.5" viewable ) LED ...
19 reviews - $2,668 - 51 stores - 
Nearby stores - In stock
Sharp LC - 70LE632U - 70" Class ( 69.5" viewable ) LED ...
http://www.sharpusa.com/ForHome/HomeEntertainment/LCDTVs/LC70LE735U.aspx

tp://www.google.com/search?tbm=shop&tbs=cat:404,pdtr0:708987%7C709003&q=television&ei=qswoT_6jMpKEiQSrqs3MBA&ved=0CAYQtw4


----------



## KalaniP

The 735 is the best 70" Sharp made, other than the Elite. It is reported to be slightly more prone to clouding than the cheapest one, the 632, but if you get a good one, you're set. (this is one area where it definitely pays to buy local for, ease of exchange)

The 632 has no 3D, if that's your thing, that will rule it out right there. But it does have a nice picture, and, as mentioned, fewer reports of clouding. They're both full-array, LED backlit, but non-local dimming. The 735 includes the Quattron screen, which some people think less of, others more of, and 3D.

The 735 has more advanced controls, however, 10 point white balance/gamma adjustment, which allows it to be fine-tuned and calibrated to a more accurate state than the 632, quattron or not. It also has 240 hz and some other bells and whistles over the 632 (120hz), but, those are of debatable value. Only you can decide if it's worth the price premium (approx $1k more).

I am strongly leaning towards a 735, personally, since I can't afford the Elite, either, but still want the best set I can get. 

Your other option is to wait... but possibly for quite a while. But at some point in mid-late 2012, Sharp is supposed to release the 945 model set, which is a non-Elite model that includes local dimming (one of the main features of the Elite that makes it so great), but at a significantly lower price than the Elite. How much lower than the Elite, how much _higher_ than the 735, and exactly when shipping models will become available is anyone's guess, however.


----------



## C6whatever

Thanks for the info and help. :bigsmile: I personally like the Samsung 7000 series in a 60" and feel like it would be a better purchase but my husband really likes the 70" size of the Sharp. We have looked at the 732 at 2 different stores. One looked like and the other had a really good picture. :dontknow::dontknow:
I am not the best at electronics but I do try and research some before buying anything. 
Hope to see some more input. Thanks people!!


----------



## DJG

You have to be careful when evaluating at a store. Look at the settings they are using. Preferably you should have a set of benchmark settings you use for evaluation and set the TVs at the store, otherwise you could be comparing apples and clams ...

The source material being shown also plays a big factor.


----------



## vjkaty

CNET's 2012 HDTV comparison table
LG Panasonic Samsung Sharp Sony Toshiba Vizio

LED models	Size	Price	Avail-able	Type	Local Dimming	Active 3D	Quattron	Smart TV	Thin Bezel	

Sharp LC-80LE844U	80	$6499	March	Full LED X	X	X	w/ brushed aluminum finish

Sharp LC-LE954U series Full LED	X	X	X	X	w/ brushed aluminum finish

LC-60LE945U	60	TBD	TBD

LC-70LE945U	70	TBD	TBD

Sharp LC-LE847U series Edge LED X	X	X	w/ brushed aluminum finish

LC-60LE847U	60	$3199	March

LC-70LE847U	70	$4199	March

Sharp LC-LE745U series Edge LED X X	w/ brushed aluminum finish

LC-60LE745U	60	$2699	February

LC-70LE745U	70	$3699	February

Sharp LC-LE640U series Edge LED X X	X

LC-52LE640U	52	$1699	March

LC-60LE640U	60	$2299	February

LC-70LE640U	70	$3299	January

Sharp LC-LE540U series Edge LED X	X

LC-42LE540U	42	TBD	March

LC-46LE540U	46	TBD	March
Published by Google Docs – Report Abuse – Updated automatically e


----------



## bxbigpipi

I have the 732u and I love it!!!


----------



## C6whatever

bxbigpipi said:


> I have the 732u and I love it!!!


How long have you had it and what kind of tv did you have before? We have a Mitsubishi 55 inch now. Its probably about 5 or 6 years old. I love the picture on it but we want to mount our tv on the wall


----------



## bxbigpipi

I've had for 8 months now, I had a 50 inch Panasonic viera which is now in my bedroom.


----------



## C6whatever

bxbigpipi said:


> I've had for 8 months now, I had a 50 inch Panasonic viera which is now in my bedroom.


Which model do you have and do you like it?


----------



## bxbigpipi

I have the 732u and I love it!! The colors pop, it's a great tv


----------



## amythompson172

I can only speak for myself from my own experiences. Going through a few TV's, I'm more than happy with my SHARP AQUOS LC-70LE735U 70" 3D LED-LCD.

I purchased a Sharp 70LE734u a few months ago for my bedroom, and have been so impressed by it that I decided to "upgrade" my 63" Samsung Plasma (PN63C8000) to a new Sharp 70LE735u. I decided to go with the 735u because it offers 3D capability, and I've heard from a few Magnolia salespeople that manufacturers put their best processors into their 3D sets. The picture is amazing on both of my Sharp 70 incher's, but I think I give a slight edge to the 735u for a picture that "pops" right out of the box.

What can I say, these sets are enormous, with big bright colorful pictures to match! I think the "Quattron" 4th color (adds yellow to the pixels) really is worth it, I've never seen such bright, vibrant colors. And according to their Energy Star labels, only cost about $22/year to run. The only negative thing I can think of to say is that now I find it very difficult to tear myself away from the tv screen. I doubt I'll go to any concerts or sporting events anytime soon, as watching them on these sets is actually better than being there, in my opinion! Compared to my Samsung plasma, the Sharp's picture is bigger, brighter, more colorful, and more lifelike to me. From someone who's owned about 15+ plasmas in his life, my advice is to buy the largest screen that will fit and that you can afford. For those lucky enough to be able to own one of these Sharp's, enjoy! 


http://www.amazon.com/SHARP-AQUOS-LC-70LE735U-70-LED-LCD/dp/B004OCW9B8/


----------



## vjkaty

Mahwah, N.J. - Sharp Electronics officially revealed pricing and availability on most of the LCD TVs it recently introduced at International CES.

According to company supplied spec sheets, manufacturers suggested retail pricing and availability are as follows: 

LC-70LE640U, January, $3,299
LC-60LE745U, February, $2,699
LC-70LE745U, February, $3,699
LC-60LE847U, March, $3,199
LC-70LE847U, March, $4,199
LC-80LE844U, March, $6,499
LC-60LE945U, March, TBD
LC-70LE945U, March, TBD


----------



## swingin

C6whatever said:


> I am new here so hello people.
> My husband has set my mind on a 70" tv. I have been looking at all the info I can find on the Sharp but there are so many models I don't really know which one to go with. 632, 732, 735?
> Some reviews say the 732 and the 735 are not as good as the 632.....
> Any and all help is appreciated:help:


I too saw all those reviews and decided the 632 would be my best bet, don't like the thought of the edge lit stuff as apposed to the back lit ones. I know some of the others have back lit screens also, but for the price I don't think I can beat what I just bought. I actually had this TV in my cart at a store from NY, then just before I ordered it I thought I may as well check out the "BBB" just to see if there were any problems with the business, wow, glad I did, it turns out they had an "F" rating so I said no thanks. It was about $2200 with a two year extended warranty, so the search continued until I found it a little closer to home, Oregon. I also checked them out before buying and they had a "B+", so that worked, I payed $2,408 with a three year extended warranty, so I got four years total on the warranty. Lesson learned with my current Vizio, it started getting dark squiggly lines going through it so we called the warranty people, they came over and had a look and said they never saw this before. Well that was good for us cause they reimbursed us the full price we paid, just over $2000, so the way I see it, i'm getting a new 70" TV for $400, not bad A..??:T I wont have it for a few days, but I will give my opinion when I do get it..


----------



## markair

hope this reply is not too late, but this is the best Sharp 70" out here now (other than elite) , here is the review by flatpanels:

flatpanelshd.com/review

SHARP 70LE835E / 70E735U :T


----------



## C6whatever

Thanks for the information. We have decided to go with the 835. Here's hoping its good!


----------



## mechman

Keep us informed. :T


----------



## bxbigpipi

How is everyone enjoying their 70"?


----------



## TheOtherChris

I am looking at the Sharp 70" flat panels to replace a well used CRT based RPTV.
Most of my viewing is DTV HD and Blu-Ray. I am not a gamer and don't care for 3D, so that isn't really a consideration for me. 
I would be interested to hear for 70" (and even 80') owners that have had their displays for a while.

What say you?


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
If going from a CRT, I would seriously consider either the Panasonic TC-P65ST. GT, or VT50. While 5 inches smaller, they are really tough to beat. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bxbigpipi

I have A 70" and I love it no regrets here!


----------



## TheOtherChris

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> If going from a CRT, I would seriously consider either the Panasonic TC-P65ST. GT, or VT50. While 5 inches smaller, they are really tough to beat.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Interesting. I was considering a plasma but was concerned about reflections. I have good light control in the room, but I will be using it for casual viewing as well and I don't like to turn the lights off (just dimmed) for HDTV.

What do you like about the GT or VT that you think would be good for a CRT refugee?


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Unless you are planning on getting a Sharp Elite, only other LCD's that are Fully Backlighted with Local Dimming can come close to the Black Levels offered by the VT/GT/ST. These are the most expensive LCD's. The VT offers a slightly different AR Filter, but all 3 are pretty good in rooms with ambient light. The VT and GT and a THX Bright Room mode as well.

It is the Black Levels going from a CRT that made me even think about it as I still own a 34XBR910 which had been the Gold Standard for PQ. Albeit way too small for a HT.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TheOtherChris

All good points. Thank you.
I will have to take a closer look at plasma as well.


----------



## tripplej

For those of you who have the 70 inch Sharp, how is the reflection from room lights during daytime watching? I plan on upgrading from a 55 inch and want to get a 70 inch. My concern is the reflection since I have lights that are on during the day and I don't want to see them in the glass. Any thoughts?


----------



## Jungle Jack

tripplej said:


> For those of you who have the 70 inch Sharp, how is the reflection from room lights during daytime watching? I plan on upgrading from a 55 inch and want to get a 70 inch. My concern is the reflection since I have lights that are on during the day and I don't want to see them in the glass. Any thoughts?


LCD's do not use a glass screen so you have no worries in that department. It is one of LCD's advantages is that they do not have much if any glare.


----------



## bxbigpipi

I own a 70 inch and it does have alittle glare but nothing compared to the plasma screens. It's not distracting at all. Hope that helps!


----------



## tripplej

Jungle Jack said:


> LCD's do not use a glass screen so you have no worries in that department. It is one of LCD's advantages is that they do not have much if any glare.


Thanks for the information. I would hate to see the ceiling lights in the television screen when watching something seeing that it is hard for me to move them. They are attached to the fans!


----------



## TheOtherChris

Well this CRT refugee will be purchasing a Sharp 70LE745 tonight.
Thanks for the input.


----------



## tripplej

TheOtherChris said:


> Well this CRT refugee will be purchasing a Sharp 70LE745 tonight.
> Thanks for the input.


Great! Once you have it setup, send a pic and let us know what you think.. Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## bxbigpipi

How do you send a picture from a mobile device? Does any body know? Been wondering how to do that for a while. I would send a pic of my setup.


----------



## TheOtherChris

Bought the display about a month ago. Loved everything about it but it had some clouding/flashlighting issues that I just couldn't ignore.
I spoke to the dealer and he had another unit on display that he set up in the dark room so I could see if it was the same. When I said it was noticeably better and that I thought I could be happy with it, he said that he would swap me the one I had. He had it brought to my house, removed the old one from the wall and replaced it with the new one. 
THAT is why I prefer to buy things like this from a local dealer!

I have tweaked the settings to where I like this set and can't wait to get it broken in enough to have an ISF calibration done.


----------



## swingin

Nice! If you could post your settings after the calibration, I could use them  Thanks...


----------



## TheOtherChris

Have had my 70" 745 Sharp for a couple of months now and I am VERY happy with it.
Due to an unplanned remodel (flood damage) we have had to postpone the calibration until the first week in January. 
I will post settings once this is completed.


----------



## bxbigpipi

I still love my 732u!!! No complaints and a beautiful picture!!


----------



## TheOtherChris

My 745 was calibrated a couple of weeks ago by the independent shop I bought the display from.

The initial calibration was not pleasant to my eye as the contrast was extreme and skin tones were too red.
Calibrator said that "while the calibration is done to spec, it needs to look good to the viewer to be successful" so he 'tweaked' it a little to where we both thought it looked right.

Settings in USER MODE as follows:

Backlight -5
Contrast +32
Brightness -16
Color +4
Tint -1
Sharpness +1

Advanced
Hue
R +9
Y +2
G -19
C -11
B 0
M +16

Saturation
R 0
Y -6
G -14
C +30
B 0
M 0

Value
R -2
Y -2
G +20
C -30
B +10
M -13

Color Temp Middle

Gain LO
R +27
G +14
B -30
Gain HI
R +30
G +16
B -27

Motion OFF
Active Contrast OFF
Gamma -2
Film Mode OFF
DNR OFF

He only adjusted the USER mode, so I am still tweaking the MOVIE and GAME modes to get what I want.
I am not displeased with the results, but I feel a thorough calibration would have included STANDARD, MOVIE and GAME modes as well. He was there less than 1½ hours, but the fee was only $100 with the display purchase.


----------



## Odougbo

Huge price jump to 70" the 60"s are only $899. 

get the wireless feature - very nice!


----------



## bxbigpipi

My settings are as follows, Av mode standard, opc off. Backlight standard. Contrast +38. Brightness -8. Color +8. Tint 0. Sharpness +3. 

C.M.S. HUE
R +11
Y+17
G+11
C+30
B+13
M+1

SATURATION
All 0

VALUE
All 0

COLOR TEMP
Low


----------



## Jre56

I noticed no one mention the Audio Sync problems some Sharps are prone to. Am I the only one who has this off & on problem?


----------

